# What is the point of doing prelim hips?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

1. For good breeders.... so they don't spend a bunch of time and money showing a Poodle who is unbreedable because of bad hips.

2. For performance folks.... so they don't work a dog with marginal hips too hard.

3. For owners.... to give them peace or to diagnose a problem

3. For those folks who are looking to churn out puppies... it allows them to breed young dogs but still claim that they "do testing". hwell:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

So would you suggest that all pet owners prelim hip test their dogs?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> So would you suggest that all pet owners prelim hip test their dogs?


Only if you suspect a problem. I don't even recommend that performance folks do it. If you are going to have a serious problem, you are going to know soon enough.

For breeders, the stakes are higher. Your dog might not show any signs of problems, but you are going to want to know if your breeding dog is a Good or a Fair so that you can make good breeding decisions. Also, far too many borderline dogs never show symptoms of HD outside of a small hitch in stride when they are gaited on circle.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it reasonable for a possible performance puppy owner to suspect a problem if there was a "misunderstanding" (and yes I'm being nice) over the testing on a given puppy? 

In otherwords I'm thinking in my case it might be a good idea to go ahead and get the prelims done on Saleen since her parents never had the offical testing, only home vet type deals. I had intended to dabble in agility with her but by the time she was old enough to really get into the training I was unable to do it. I don't know that I'l ever need the real test results unless the prelims weren't good.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am very much on the obsessive compulsive side. I like everything neat, tidy and orderly. I also plan things WAY in advance with back up plans. So, I opted to have Flynn's hips pre lim'd so I could do planning on who I will be breeding to whom three years down the road. If his pre lim result had come back not good, I would have told my sister she had herself a lovely pet who she needed to keep an eye on (he lives with her and her family), and begun looking for a stud puppy to buy to replace him in my planning. It is only $200 for an OFA hip cert. whether it is the pre lim or the final at two. For $200, the peace of mind it brings me is invaluable!! There was quite a bit of travel involved to get a vet who would do it for that price, but again, well worth it. You also have other testing that needs to be done, so the results of a pre lim let you know if it is worth spending the money on other testing, so everything is done in advance of his final hip xray and certification. For me, the peace of mind and keeping my life and plans in order is worth every penny!!


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Prelims*

This is an older thread but I just became active in this forum. I do them when I'm showing a dog because it's cheaper than continuing to pay a handler to show the dog. If I get a "Fair" in a prelim or at two years old I neither show nor breed that Spoo.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

dagnyreis said:


> This is an older thread but I just became active in this forum. I do them when I'm showing a dog because it's cheaper than continuing to pay a handler to show the dog. If I get a "Fair" in a prelim or at two years old I neither show nor breed that Spoo.


When was that that you were doing hips on your dogs? Are you still out there showing now? I'd love to see pictures of them. I went to Facebook and I will add you on.


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Testing*

Okay - so by now you've checked out Levade Standard Poodles on Poodle Pedigree. I tested every single Champion and asked pet buyers to test their pups at two in order to really know how my breeding program was doing. If I found one or more who balked at the cost I paid for it. There was no dysplasia 
ever in my dogs.

Today I test on way more issues than hips. My pregnant bitch tested Excellent on hips and normal on everything else. Her CHIC number is: 61999 and you can check her out using that number on the OFA web site: http://www.offa.org/


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Showing*

Oops - I hate when others ignore my questions and I ignored one of yours about whether I'm showing today. So I have this pregnant bitch - that's my only Standard right now. In 6 months I hope to have one of these pups in the ring, perhaps two and then decide which one I want to stick with. The rest will be sold to wonderful pet homes and we have to fill the house with Kleenex as my hubby wants to keep em all...


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, good luck with that showing. You are in a tough state I hear. Or I should say a very competitive dog showing state.


----------



## dagnyreis (Nov 25, 2009)

*Showing*

Nah, I don't worry about the showing. I worry about the breeding - finding better dogs than some of the sad creatures I see in the ring to breed to since I don't keep males.


----------

